

Eighth-grader charged with felony for shoulder-surfing teacher’s password - angersock
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/eighth-grader-charged-with-felony-for-shoulder-surfing-teachers-password/

======
HarryHirsch
In normal countries when you forgot the key in the ignition and your car gets
stolen as as consequence, the law comes down hard on the thief. And then the
law comes down on you. To borrow Smokey Bear's slogan it's because "Only _YOU_
can prevent crime of opportunity!"

In normal countries, such things as criminal energy expended and severity of
the crime also factor into the size of punishment, but that isn't the point
here; the point is that through their weak security practices the
administration fosters a criminogenic environment.

------
maxerickson
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9362307)

